# detailed pics of atv plows



## RAM4x4HONDA (Jan 25, 2006)

does anyone have detailed pics of their plows and mounts, pushtubes for their atvs? Im fabricating one for our arctic cat 250 4x4, and any help would be appreciated. Ive already got a 54" blade, that I rolled outa 1/8" steel with ribs on the back.

- thanks


----------



## RAM4x4HONDA (Jan 25, 2006)

anyone have pics of how the plow gets angled? where the pushtubes go in


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Today when I'm not busy, I'll go out and take the plow off the quad, and show you some pics of the mounts and angling it. I have a 60" Cycle Country.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

here my ac 250 with the ac 50'' plow. Tomorrow I'll roll it out and take some mount shots too.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

here's a pic of the mounts under the foot pegs and on the bottom is the plow frame. Sorry I only could take one picture since my memory card still had my auto show pictures on it. I'll get more though.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

more

that second one is a bad shot, ya can't see anything!


----------



## RAM4x4HONDA (Jan 25, 2006)

lownranger, thanks. THat helps me out alot better, was wondering if you could take a picture of the mounting plate that bolts onto the bottom of the frame.I jsut picked up some metal today, and will work on it tomarrow and next week, should have it finished. Ill take some pics after I get it done and mounted to the arctic cat.


----------



## RAM4x4HONDA (Jan 25, 2006)

well, almost have it finished. anyone know how the manual hand lift works, I do not have a winch on the arctic cat and if I dont get one Im gonna fabricate a hand lift.anyone have pics?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

RAM4x4HONDA said:


> lownranger, thanks. THat helps me out alot better, was wondering if you could take a picture of the mounting plate that bolts onto the bottom of the frame.I jsut picked up some metal today, and will work on it tomarrow and next week, should have it finished. Ill take some pics after I get it done and mounted to the arctic cat.


i'm not at my house right now, but i'll still try to get that shot of the mounts.


----------



## RAM4x4HONDA (Jan 25, 2006)

finishhed the plow in shop today, now jsut gotta paint it and bolt the parts on, will take pics tonite.


----------

